# Window flashing on siding renovations



## jar546 (Feb 21, 2011)

Pardon the link on the photo but that is the only one I have.

This is all too common a problem found at inspection. How do you folks handle this?


----------



## RJJ (Feb 21, 2011)

make them remove it and install it correctly!


----------



## KZQuixote (Feb 24, 2011)

It appears that the blue board was installed over the nailfins. Are you sure that they did not install a proper weather resistive barrier under the blue board? If they did I don't see an issue.

Bill


----------



## Daddy-0- (Feb 26, 2011)

Permit is not required for replacing siding thus we don't have the authority to inspect it. I am sure it happens all the time but nothing we can do about it unless the siding is part of a larger project that does require permits and inspections.


----------



## Architect1281 (Feb 27, 2011)

105.2 work exempt from permits must still comply with the code

but who is responsible?

R105.8 Responsibility. It shall be the duty of every person who performs work for the installation or repair of building,

structure, electrical, gas, mechanical or plumbing systems, for which this code is applicable, to comply with this code.

could any of us enforce via Property Maint.??


----------



## ivsenroute (Feb 27, 2011)

Architect1281 said:
			
		

> 105.2 work exempt from permits must still comply with the code but who is responsible?
> 
> R105.8 Responsibility. It shall be the duty of every person who performs work for the installation or repair of building,
> 
> ...


The insurance company for the contractor will be responsible when there is damage and a claim or suit is filed.  I have already been a consultant for a law firm with a similar issue.  5 years later there was $16,000 worth of damage to the house around the windows.

BTW, this is jeff.  I am using the control member I created to test the forum as I cannot see what it looks like when I am logged in as my regular admin status.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Mar 2, 2011)

> could any of us enforce via Property Maint.??


Only if you had a complaint AND could clearly see it from the street or had the owner's permission. Dead horse there.


----------



## TimNY (Mar 3, 2011)

Daddy-0- said:
			
		

> Only if you had a complaint AND could clearly see it from the street or had the owner's permission. Dead horse there.


Around here (unless the property is fenced) anything you see during your travel from the street to the front door is in plain sight.  So, if you could see a violation while standing at the front door, it's admissible.

Me.. I have a fence around my property.. darned inspectors


----------



## globe trekker (Mar 3, 2011)

Sounds like the homeowner or business owner is at the mercy of `Ol Shady Lou

Siding Co., ...again! :sad:

.


----------



## peach (Mar 5, 2011)

Going to have water intrusion issues.. if no permit was required not much you can do about it.. other than document that's it's really crappy installation and you have no authority to make them fix it..


----------



## TimNY (Mar 5, 2011)

Just because it doesn't require a permit, does not mean it does not need to comply with the code.

Would I want to try and enforce the code for a project exempt from a permit.. no.. but technically it is possible.

No permit required for property maintenance.. but you still must comply.  Same thing.. difference being is the violation plainly visible.


----------



## peach (Mar 5, 2011)

Not saying it doesn't need to be right...  just saying you probably no authority to make it right..


----------



## TimNY (Mar 5, 2011)

peach said:
			
		

> Not saying it doesn't need to be right...  just saying you probably no authority to make it right..


I agree it would depend on where your authority lies.  That would depend on state/local law, your job description etc..

I believe anybody who has authority to enforce the PMC could enforce the IRC in this situation.. per PMC 102.3.

Again.. would I want to be the one doing it.. no.. but...


----------



## peach (Mar 5, 2011)

IRC 105.2 (work exempt from permit):  "exemption from permit requirement of this code shall not be deemed to grant authorization for any work to be done in any manner in violation of the provisions of this code or any other laws or ordinances of this jurisdiction"

It's up to the applicant (usually the homeowner) or contractor to know what they are doing.


----------

